
Heads up: Netlify migration may have broken your app - jayp
https://twitter.com/NetlifySupport/status/1250486396994809856
======
jayp
Netlify announces move from _.netlify.com to_.netlify.app with the note that
"it’s important to note all of your existing sites will continue to operate
properly using their current URLs." Even says so here now:
[https://community.netlify.com/t/changes-coming-to-netlify-
si...](https://community.netlify.com/t/changes-coming-to-netlify-site-
urls/8918).

What is their solution? Just fwd _.netlify.com to_.netlify.app. This breaks
Chrome extensions that hotload code from a specific domain. The Fix? To
publish a new version to Chrome webstore to unbreak this. The approval takes a
few days.

Netlify obviously did not think of all corner cases or allow users to test
this before hand!

